# Cuanto os da el hdparm -tT /dev/hdx???

## Capsize

Buenas, esto no es un pique antes de todo, solo comparar para saber que tal tengo el rendimiento de mis hds. Si posteais datos incluid que tipo de ATA teneis en el disco y que controladora IDE, al menos esto.

Controladora: 00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06).

Disco 1: Seagate ATA100 7200rpm

Disco 2: Seagate ATA66 7200rpm

Resultados:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.32 seconds =400.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.90 seconds = 33.68 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.32 seconds =400.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  2.38 seconds = 26.89 MB/sec

Saludos

----------

## SpOeK

Hola, ahí van mis datos:

Controladora: 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

Disco 1: Quantum FireballP AS60.0   -- ATA100 -- 7200 rpm

Resultados:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.48 seconds =266.67 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.89 seconds = 33.86 MB/sec

Eso es todo, ¿podrías poner el /proc/ide/hda/settings? Es por comparar, si quieres el mío, avisa.

Un saludo.

----------

## Capsize

Como ves nos da bastante similar...

name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 0               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                4865            0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           69              0               70              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

init_speed              12              0               70              rw

io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               16              0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               1               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

----------

## SpOeK

Sí, son prácticamente idénticos, era por ver si se me escapaba alguna opción, pero no. Gracias  :Smile: 

Desde luego, en los resultados de buffer-cache, se nota quien tiene DDR 266 y quien DDR 400.  :Shocked: 

Un saludo.

----------

## kabutor

A mi me da muy poquito  :Sad: 

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/686A/B PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.82 seconds =156.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.60 seconds = 40.00 MB/sec

```

P4 1.400 con el DMA activado, y el HD es un ..

Barracuda ATA IV  	

Model Number:ST340016A

Capacity:40 GB

Speed:7200 rpm

Seek time:9 ms avg

Algo podria tener mal?

```
acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 0               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                4865            0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           0               0               69              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

ide_scsi                0               0               1               rw

init_speed              0               0               69              rw

io_32bit                0               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               16              0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               0               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

```

he probado cambiando esto a:

```
io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

```

y lo mismo..

----------

## SpOeK

Hola, veo que current_speed lo tienes a 0 y se supone que llega hasta 69 (en tu caso).

Para hallar el valor correcto de esta opción, se suma el valor que se soporta en UltraDMA a 64, y se asigna ese valor.

Yo tengo UltraDMA 5 (== ATA 100) y entonces obtengo 64 + 5 = 69.

Luego:

hdparm -X69 /dev/hda

Por lo demás, también tengo activado unmaskirq.

Una buena guía para optimizar los valores:

http://linux.oreillynet.com/lpt/a/272

Para guardar los cambios en Gentoo, tienes que añadir a boot hdparm:

rc-update add hdparm boot

Y además, los nuevos parámetros van en /etc/conf.d/hdparm.

Mira a ver si te sirve de algo y nos comentas. ¡Suerte!   :Cool: 

----------

## kabutor

Umh, bueno algo he hecho:

```

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4865/255/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0

```

Eso y ponerlo a -X69 (UDMA 5) y algo ha mejorado pero lamentablemente no  mucho tampoco.

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.66 seconds =193.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.60 seconds = 40.00 MB/sec

```

40 Mb /seg mas en el primer test en el segundo igual.. aun asi algo es algo  :Smile: 

Y para las estadisiticas otra maquina que tengo en el trabajo:

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.34 seconds =376.47 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.58 seconds = 40.51 MB/sec

```

----------

## SpOeK

El primer test es sobre la caché y según el manual, el resultado depende de la caché del sistema, el procesador y la memoria. El test debe realizarse en un sistema inactivo, con varios megabytes de memoria libre.

Si el test lo hiciste siguiendo lo anterior, quizá se deba a que la placa o a la memoria no están bien configuradas. ¿Qué modelo de placa tienes? ¿Cuánta memoria y de qué tipo?

Con esos datos, quizá podamos averiguar porque tienes ese rendimiento.  :Question: 

En mi caso, una Elite Group K7S5A Pro con DDR 266, alcanzo 266.67 MB/s, el máximo de la placa.

Y en el caso de Capsize, con DDR 400, llega hasta los 400 MB/s (si no me equivoco).

Revisa también la configuración de la BIOS, por si acaso.

Un saludo.

----------

## kabutor

Ah, vaya, pues si tiene  q estar inactivo lo dare por bueno pq es q la maquina esta haciendo alguna cosa siempre y me da pereza apagarla, de hecho el rendimiento para lo q lo uso es bastante bueno  :Smile: 

Thx de todas formas  :Smile: 

----------

## Kuk0c

pdc202xx: 

/dev/md0:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.87 seconds =147.13 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.23 seconds = 52.03 MB/sec

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## Logic Temptation

Equipo Portatil Airis Modelo N340S8

Controladora IDE 00:01 SiS5513

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  1.09 seconds =117.43 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  3.17 seconds = 20.19 MB/sec

Sobre el archivo /proc/.../settings

name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 1               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                2432            0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           66              0               69              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

ide_scsi                0               0               1               rw

init_speed              0               0               69              rw

io_32bit                0               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               0               0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               0               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

Poca potencia pero el pobre es un PIII (portatil) que ya tiene dos años!   :Smile: 

----------

## Capsize

Bueno, no se si es un bug o que, pero aunque el hdparm diga que tienes el udma5 activado parece que no hace uso de el. Al menos lo he notado porque me daba un rendimiento de 33Mb cuando hay gente que le da 40, para conseguir los 40 he tenido que ejecutar 'hdparm -X69 /dev/hda' y asi aser uso del udma5, que parece que no hacia uso de el. Ahora me da los 40 que a todo dios le da. 

Hdparms idoneos:

ATA133: hdparm -d1 -c1 -X70 /dev/hda

ATA100: hdparm -d1 -c1 -X69 /dev/hda

ATA66: hdparm -d1 -c1 -X68 /dev/hda

ATA33: hdparm -d1 -c1 -X66 /dev/hda

probadlo, saludos..... no me responsabilizo de casques....

----------

## NvL

A7V8X - AMD2200+ - 512Mb a 333Mhz.

Controladora: 00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master                                  IDE (rev 06)

Disco: Seagate ATA100 7200rpm

Resultados:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.45 seconds =287.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.51 seconds = 42.35 MB/sec

```

```

name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 0               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                7297            0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           69              0               69              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

ide_scsi                0               0               1               rw

init_speed              12              0               69              rw

io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               16              0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               1               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

```

Saludos.

----------

## jojapa

Placa base QDI Kudoz7x, amd xp 2600+, 1GB DDR400

disco 1 : Seagate ata66 20GB

disco 2:  Seagate ata100 80GB

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1236 MB in  2.00 seconds = 616.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   66 MB in  3.00 seconds =  21.96 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1296 MB in  2.00 seconds = 648.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.04 seconds =  40.20 MB/sec

----------

## jBilbo

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.47 seconds =272.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.41 seconds = 45.39 MB/sec

```

/proc/ide/hda/settings:

```

name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 0               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                14946           0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           0               0               69              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

ide_scsi                0               0               1               rw

init_speed              0               0               69              rw

io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

keepsettings            1               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               16              0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               0               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

```

----------

## FTC

Hola,

Por aca:

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

El disco:

WDC WD800BB-00DAA1

Western Digital 80GB ATA100 7200RPM

Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.40 seconds =320.00 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.52 seconds = 42.11 MB/sec

El equipo es el Athlon que figura en mi firma.

----------

## noalavida

A mi me da:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.43 seconds =294.25 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.19 seconds = 54.01 MB/sec

```

IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/686A/B PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

Disco: ST340014A

```
name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 1               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                4865            0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           69              0               69              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

ide_scsi                0               0               1               rw

init_speed              12              0               69              rw

io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               16              0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               1               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

```

```

hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4865/255/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0

```

Es un athlon 2000xp con memoria 333DDR 512MB y placa base ECS L7VTA

----------

## maki82

0:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

Tengo una placa Asus A7V8X , Athlon XP  2200+, 333DRR 256MB

hda: ST340810A, ATA100, 5400 rpm, 40 GB. resultado:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   976 MB in  2.00 seconds = 488.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   44 MB in  3.09 seconds =  14.24 MB/sec

```

demasiado bajo el disk reads, creo q las 5400 rpm afectan, pero no sabia q tanto.

estas son las settingns de mi hda:

```
name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

acoustic                0               0               254             rw

address                 0               0               2               rw

bios_cyl                4865            0               65535           rw

bios_head               255             0               255             rw

bios_sect               63              0               63              rw

breada_readahead        8               0               255             rw

bswap                   0               0               1               r

current_speed           69              0               70              rw

failures                0               0               65535           rw

file_readahead          124             0               16384           rw

init_speed              12              0               70              rw

io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

lun                     0               0               7               rw

max_failures            1               0               65535           rw

max_kb_per_request      128             1               255             rw

multcount               16              0               16              rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

nowerr                  0               0               1               rw

number                  0               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

unmaskirq               1               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

wcache                  0               0               1               rw

```

veis algun parametro raro?

----------

## Haduart

Una cuestión, he visto que los primeros en postear teniais unos tiempos de 0,38 seconds o algo asi, es normal que tarde 2 i 3 segundos los mios?

(maxtor 80 gb 7200 y maxtor 160 gb 7200 con 8mb de cache)

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1076 MB in  2.00 seconds = 538.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.04 seconds =  40.07 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1040 MB in  2.00 seconds = 518.70 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.01 seconds =  56.48 MB/sec

----------

## Yans

aqui va mi configuracion  :Wink: 

----------VIA BusMastering IDE Configuration----------------

Driver Version:                     3.35

South Bridge:                       VIA vt8233a

Revision:                           ISA 0x0 IDE 0x6

Highest DMA rate:                   UDMA133

BM-DMA base:                        0xfc00

PCI clock:                          33.3MHz

Master Read  Cycle IRDY:            0ws

Master Write Cycle IRDY:            0ws

BM IDE Status Register Read Retry:  yes

Max DRDY Pulse Width:               No limit

-----------------------Primary IDE-------Secondary IDE------

Read DMA FIFO flush:          yes                 yes

End Sector FIFO flush:         no                  no

Prefetch Buffer:              yes                 yes

Post Write Buffer:            yes                 yes

Enabled:                      yes                 yes

Simplex only:                  no                  no

Cable Type:                   80w                 80w

-------------------drive0----drive1----drive2----drive3-----

Transfer Mode:       UDMA       DMA      UDMA       PIO

Address Setup:       30ns      60ns      30ns     120ns

Cmd Active:          90ns      90ns      90ns      90ns

Cmd Recovery:        90ns      90ns      30ns      30ns

Data Active:         90ns      90ns      90ns     330ns

Data Recovery:       30ns      90ns      30ns     270ns

Cycle Time:          30ns     180ns      15ns     600ns

Transfer Rate:   66.6MB/s  11.1MB/s 133.3MB/s   3.3MB/s

Maxtor 60 GB 7200RPM

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1112 MB in  2.00 seconds = 554.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.01 seconds =  39.87 MB/sec

Samsung 40 GB 7200RPM

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1068 MB in  2.00 seconds = 534.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  130 MB in  3.04 seconds =  42.76 MB/sec

IBM 40 GB 7200RPM

/dev/hdg:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1076 MB in  2.00 seconds = 538.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  134 MB in  3.02 seconds =  44.30 MB/sec

----------

## Glock24

Estos son mis resultados (nforce2 con AthlonXP a 1250MHz, memoria a 100MHz):

hda: IBM 180GXP 120GB 7200rpm 2MB buffer (Hitachi IC35L120AVV207-0)

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.40 seconds =320.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.17 seconds = 55.70 MB/sec

```

hdb: Maxtor 4K060H3 60GB 5400rpm 2MB buffer

```
/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.40 seconds =320.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.97 seconds = 32.49 MB/sec

```

Un amigo mio tiene una compu igual, solamente el disco es diferente, que es un WD 120GB 7200rpm con 8MB de cache y le da cerca de 48MB/sec.

----------

## Glock24

 *maki82 wrote:*   

> 0:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
> 
> Tengo una placa Asus A7V8X , Athlon XP  2200+, 333DRR 256MB
> 
> hda: ST340810A, ATA100, 5400 rpm, 40 GB. resultado:
> ...

 

Pues yo lo veo muy bajo, a un disco viejo de 10GB Seagate de 5400rpm de saco como 24MB/sec en una tarjeta madre VIA con el ApolloPro133A+686b  y un Celeron de 533MHz.

----------

## jBilbo

Es cierto, parece el disco duro de un portatil.

Fíjate en las opciones de los demás y prueba diferentes a ver si te sube un poco.

 *Glock24 wrote:*   

>  *maki82 wrote:*   
> 
> demasiado bajo el disk reads, creo q las 5400 rpm afectan, pero no sabia q tanto.
> 
> estas son las settingns de mi hda:
> ...

 

----------

